# one piece driveshaft



## 1320 GTO (Feb 5, 2012)

i know this has prob been brought up before, but i am intrested in finding a good one piece drive shaft, for my 06 a4, that wont break the bank. looking to run mid 11's with drag radials, and planing other mods on the suspension to acomplish this. any help- or advice will be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Search Drive Shaft shop they have several 1 pc driveshafts for GTO.


----------



## 1320 GTO (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks SW Goat! Thats just what i was looking for!


----------



## pissedgoat (May 19, 2013)

That's who made my driveshaft... its a great fit and a decent price

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Great quality, price and durability. I have had mine for 4 years and plenty of track time on it with no issues.


----------

